# VE PRO 7 and Freezing and Exporting Tracks



## BasariStudios (Feb 23, 2021)

Given the Fact that after opening one instance you have to Connect
to it thru MIDI Tracks, how do we go about Freezing Tracks while using
VE PRO 7, in this case in Cubase 10.5 and 11 both Pro.
I assume that is impossible except on the first Track where the actual
VSTi Instance of VE PRO is opened. Am i wrong?
I wish instead of MIDI Tracks we can just keep opening more VE PROs
and keep connecting to the same Instance in Ensemble...this way no 
for MIDI Tracks and saves a lot of other hustle.

I just tested a little now...it does Freeze the MIDI Tracks but it freezes
everything completely, even the ones with no data on them, so i guess
it is basically freeze all at once or nothing...which is still not so bad.

Maybe a workaround could be copying the same Instance to add
more Tracks while keeping the other frozen?

Which brings up another point...i tried tonight for the first time.
How do i actually export Audio from MIDI Tracks since everything
connected to VE PRO is MIDI and not VSTi, how do i export each Track?

Thanks


----------



## mscp (Mar 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Given the Fact that after opening one instance you have to Connect
> to it thru MIDI Tracks, how do we go about Freezing Tracks while using
> VE PRO 7, in this case in Cubase 10.5 and 11 both Pro.
> I assume that is impossible except on the first Track where the actual
> ...


You can only freeze your VEP parent instance (the tab at the top of the software). If you have multiple MIDI tracks linked to multiple instruments in the same instance, freezing a MIDI track linked to that instance will freeze everything related to it. Think of a VEP instance as a console mixbuss.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 20, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> You can only freeze your VEP parent instance (the tab at the top of the software). If you have multiple MIDI tracks linked to multiple instruments in the same instance, freezing a MIDI track linked to that instance will freeze everything related to it. Think of a VEP instance as a console mixbuss.


Thank You!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 20, 2021)

What is the reason for freezing tracks in your scenario?


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> What is the reason for freezing tracks in your scenario?


Sometimes it can free up some CPU Power but that's about it.
Freezing thru VE PRO does not help RAM wise since when you
freeze anything on VE PRO does not unload the Samples.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 20, 2021)

I think the whole point of using VEPro is so that you don’t need to freeze tracks.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 20, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I think the whole point of using VEPro is so that you don’t need to freeze tracks.


Freezing is actually useful for CPU on VE PRO. I don't use it just for RAM Load but also for CPU.
Having 5-6 Heavy CPU but Light RAM Synths in one Instance on VE PRO and then freezing that whole Instance gives q lot more CPU in Cubase.


----------

